# SURROGACY....WHAT NOW?



## xxcaggyxx (Oct 7, 2010)

Hi

A bit about us...I'm 27 my partner 26, we live in the east Midlands, I work in education and my partner in security.....we are so longing for a child....will our dream ever come true.../

Me and my partner have been TTC for 4 years now and have suffered 5 miscarriages. I have a congenital heart condition and have been advised it will be very risky for me to be pregnant ....so we decided to stop TTC about 9 months ago.

We did the research on Surrogacy and decided it was for us and opted for straight surrogacy (as I have been advised against IVF for medical reasons). We were in the process of applying for COTS when the straight surrogacy membership application closed as it was to full...we went on to apply for Surrogacy UK...we have had all the tests done, STI, Sperm tests, CRB, filled out endless forms, got letters from our doctors and are waiting upon my partners sperm tests, (which should be here in a week or so...we can then send the forms off...) however today they also closed there membership application as they are also to full....I have spent the morning crying my eyes out as we had just started to feel a bit closer to our dream, now it has seemed to be taken away again....

You can join both agencies if you can find your own surrogate but as your not aloud to advertise I don't see how that would be possible...

We just need some advice on what to do next, other options....thank you so much for listening to my moan....

Much love

Caroline xx


----------



## ♥samonthemoon♥ (Apr 2, 2007)

Hi,
i didn't want to read and run although not sure how much help i can give you    I guess the other option would be to find a friend/family member who may be willing to donate eggs to you and you could then register for a host surrogacy (if this was viable as i know you then have the added cost of IVF) I think you can join the message boards of cots even if you are not registered so it may be worth doing to get to know some of the surros or IPs on there?? 

Good luck with your journey
Sam xXx


----------



## EJJB (Mar 18, 2005)

Hi Caroline,
I'm so sorry to see your post with regard to SUK closing applications for Gold membership. I can assure you it is only a temporary thing, at the moment IP's are vastly outnumbering surrogates, so we have closed membership applications for IP's until the situation improves.
I am the new SUK IP support manager, having had our little girl nearly four years ago after meeting our surrogate through SUK.
Coincidentally I have a heart condition as well and had one miscarriage and a still born son Eddie before we turned to surrogacy. There is hope for you and you can still start the process of getting to know people on SUK by posting on the non members side and perhaps attending a social where you can meet other IP's and surrogates. You've just missed the AGM which was last weekend, but the Christmas socials are coming up soon.
Hope this helps .
Love 
EJJB
x  
P.S. Have I seen you on the GUCH boards? I recognise your username from somewhere


----------

